# Photo bucket....what is this??



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't know WHAT you've gotten yourself into Jan but:
Web hosting refers to a service that puts your website on the Internet. In other words, it makes your website available to your users. In general, most websites are intended to be viewed by anyone on the Internet, at any time. If you want anyone on the Internet to be able to view your website at any time, you need to make sure your website is running on a computer which is connected to the Internet 24 hours per day, 7 days per week (24/7).

If you do not intend to do this yourself, then you need someone else to do it, the THIRD party.

This is the most common choice for web hosting. Using a third party hosting provider allows you to concentrate on developing your website (or whatever else it is you may do), and leave the hosting tasks up to a company who (presumably) specializes in web hosting.
A good web hosting company will provide at least the following services:
24/7 support
24/7 FTP access (so you can update your website)
A number of email accounts (eg, [email protected])
Online control panel for managing your website
Online traffic statistics (so you can see how much traffic your website receives)
A robust database management system, such as MySQL or MS SQL. This is so you can add your own database if required

If you require specialized server application software such as ColdFusion, SQL Server, or PHP, you will need to check that the hosting provider supports this.

Once you start looking for a web hosting provider, you will notice there is a very large difference in how much they charge. You will also notice that most web hosts have multiple hosting plans, each at different prices. Any good web host will allow you to upgrade a plan later on if required, so don't feel as though you need to start off on a plan that costs more than you need.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2017)

Photobucket is an image uploader. The free accounts have certain limits on what bandwidth your account can use for photos. Looks like you've exceeded it...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)

Still saying ... the photobucket site stinks and causes nothing but troubles.



Gnomey said:


> .... Looks like you've exceeded it...



Not Jan only. I have noticed John and a couple of other guys here who store their pics there too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

I haven't done anything, I've hardly used what I've got on photobucket, I've got sh*tloads left....which is why, I'm somewhat surprised!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

The Life is brutal....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm starting to think that this is a scam of some sort, since I haven't used photobucket to post pics here, for ages now.... 






....and for how long I used these guys before this, one would think that it would have popped up many a blue moon ago....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

Besides, if there would be problems with posting photos on forums etc., why the f*ck would they then have the links to do so? 

The more I think about it, this smells fishy....as much fishy as the big fish market in Japan!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

Humm.. Jan can you check what URL address is set for your siggy? It should be accessed in your profile with the option Siganture..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

That's what I just did....$399, for posting the pics on forums, which they allowed in the first place, why else would have the links....they can go and f*ck themselves!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

Isee. But it looks very strange. Could you get the screenshot of the siggy URL and post here? Also has been uploaded your siggy to the photobucket site? In other words is the siggy pic source?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is how fishy it smells.... 






"Tsukiji fish market in Tokyo, Japan; the world's largest fish market, marketing about 660,000 tonnes a year."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

Yep. But I wonder if it is the forum issue or it is the pb one? But if the URL address of your siggy is of the pb site it means that it is of their problem. But if you don't store the siggy shot there it may be a problem with the site hacking. I can't access the ACP and can't check on your settings. But you can do that personally. However I would like to see what the URL address looks like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is when I get there.... 






....and when I click on _any _of my photos there.... 






I'll get the URL shortly....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

OK I understand. But Jan, I need to see the URL address you have set here for your account. It is accesible with the Signature option for your profile.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is the link to the siggy....http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/janswede/Siggys/lucky_zps3hlwuam7.png
I need to start up the laptop to get the URL...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

OK. Please check on this and grab a screen with the screen showing the URL.. If you paste a URL address like you did above it becomes a link. If the IMG tags are added the pic is displayed and the URL address can't be seen at all.

Just tell me.. have you uploaded the siggy shot to the pb site and here set its URL address from the site. Am I right?.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

This what photobucket looks like on my laptop....taking a screen shot came back black....which is weird!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

Never upload to Facebook from photobucket, always straight from my phone....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

It looks like the pb issue. But please check on our site.Any trouble?

BTW.. pb=photobucket not fb=facebook.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

That's where the siggy is, on photobucket....
I'll check as soon as my scan is done on the laptop....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

OK. Now we are on the right path. 

If it is on the pb, no wonder we can see the shot instead of your siggy. It means that it is the stinki hosting site issue.

Do you know how to find the URL of the siggy here using your laptop or you need my help?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys this is what I posted about earlier. PhotoBucket has pissed off a huge number of people with this tactic. Basically they have disallowed hot linking and 3rd party hosting on all of their accounts except the 399 USD per year one. This means unless you pony up the big bucks you can no longer host images there and show them elsewhere. Its all over the tech sites out there and photographers and others are really steamed about this tactic.

I would suggest you download any pictures you have remaining on PhotoBucket if you don't have them locally. Forums that unlike this one don't allow direct picture uploads are showing lots of threads with no pictures as it appears PhotoBucket was popular with modelers for storing their images.

In your case just download your sig and upload it here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

As I said earlier....photobucket can go and f*ck themselves....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

Copied that. 

Jan, if you want you may replace your sigygy with the one posted in the thread for your siggy here. Marcel has uploaded it directly into our server. Copy its URL and paste it into the line in the Signature window. Of course the one with the pb URL should be deleted from there. Then save.


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2017)

Was just over at the FSM site and people are really up set over there too about PB.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2017)

They're in for sh*itstorm now, the stupid c*nts....


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> They're in for sh*itstorm now, the stupid c*nts....



They will lose lots of customers but unfortunately some will be silly enough to cough up the ransom

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jul 3, 2017)

This is not a scam. As an ex Photobucket user I had quite a few images (4000+) uploaded to the service, if I now want to 'hotlink' any of those images from their servers to display elsewhere I will have to pay the $399 per year subscription. There isn't a snowball's chance in hell of that happening, so, sadly, images I posted here and elsewhere via Photobucket will no longer be visible.
I stopped using the service as it was, basically, crap but that doesn't make me feel any better about being held to ransom by the company.
One source states that Photobucket has/had 100 million registered users and holds 10 billion images. Most of those 100 million users are now extremely pissed off and will be hoping that, like me, they have stored those images elsewhere and that they can abandon Photobucket which will hopefully be out of business in the near future.
I've deleted my account which I opened in 2008, I hope most of the other 100 million will follow suit.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> They're in for sh*itstorm now, the stupid c*nts....


Basically sums it up...


----------



## parsifal (Jul 3, 2017)

I think Jan is a bit cranky. stand back everyone....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 3, 2017)

With reason, this is basically corporate piracy ethically speaking. It is perfectly legal... and perfectly wrong. By the way I have spoken to several users who have paid the minimum one month paid subscription which unlocks their photos. This gave them enough time to download their library and then close their account. There is a possibility the backlash and loss of business may make them rethink their position, but in the unlikely event they do back pedal I think it will only be a temporary reprieve.


----------



## turbo (Jul 3, 2017)

What they're doing is a pile of [email protected] I don't use third party hosting sites for anything other than backup for this very reason. I have all my images backed up in the cloud on Google Drive but external hard drives (eg >2 Tb) are so cheap nowadays I keep a local copy of everything and upload images to this site directly from my computer.

If my third party backup provider goes out of business or pulls some sort of pricing sh!t like this then I simply shut it down and upload a new backup from my local copy to a new provider.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 3, 2017)

turbo said:


> What they're doing is a pile of [email protected] I don't use third party hosting sites for anything other than backup for this very reason. I have all my images backed up in the cloud on Google Drive but external hard drives (eg >2 Tb) are so cheap nowadays I keep a local copy of everything and upload images to this site directly from my computer.
> 
> If my third party backup provider goes out of business or pulls some sort of pricing sh!t like this then I simply shut it down and upload a new backup from my local copy to a new provider.



Partially agreed - I use Dropbox to transfer files and *never never *upload anything that can be used by a hacker so I will *never *use cloud backup (4TB external hard drives are so cheap now anyway). If Dropbox falls over (unlikely I know) then I have lost nothing. 

The reason?

There is another company that screwed the pooch similar to what PB is doing about ten years ago. 

Microsoft decided to reduce the Hotmail account space and deleted all the oldest files to bring customers down to the new size BEFORE notifying customers of the change.

Many thousands of tourists who were emailing their tourist photos to themselves, rather than getting them cut to CD, and using hotmail as a temporary storage site until they returned home. They collectively lost millions of photos, and that was just one group of disgruntled users.

The clear message - never trust an online company with the potential to screw you by a unilateral changing of the goal posts.

PB appear to think Martin Shkreli ( Pharma Bro) is a good role model and obviously do not know or care that he is *currently *the most hated man in the USA


----------



## parsifal (Jul 4, 2017)

I feel old and obsolete. ive never used an online third party hosting. didn't even know all these capabilities existed until this blew up.. ive always just saved to an external hard drive. but then, I don't even have a mobile phone


----------



## turbo (Jul 4, 2017)

That's probably not a bad thing Michael! Just make sure you keep a backup copy of your important pictures on a hard drive you keep *off* your premises (eg at a family member's house)


----------



## stona (Jul 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> With reason, this is basically corporate piracy ethically speaking. It is perfectly legal... and perfectly wrong.



Whilst I agree with this and am a thoroughly disgruntled ex-customer myself, there are reasons they did this. Basically hosting such large amounts of data and making it readily accessible from anywhere in the world has become more expensive than the intrusive and ever increasing advertising on the site could ever pay for. Essentially the business model on which free hosting was built doesn't work anymore. This doesn't make me feel any better about being had over a barrel. I doubt that Photobucket will be the last to adopt some kind of similar policy to allow it to continue in business.

I used Photobucket to allow me to hotlink images to sites that didn't make it easy or possible to upload them directly, but I always stored my images safely elsewhere. This has made it easy for me to tell Photobucket to go f*ck themselves.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 4, 2017)

I agree Steve, what I am talking about however is not them attempting to recoup costs that advertising no longer covers, that is perfectly fine. Rather it is the fact that with no notice they lowered the amount of "free" disk space. This caused accounts to lock and the only way to unlock them was to pay for a membership, even if all you wanted to do was download your photos to recover them. I have never used PhotoBucket, and the sites I have used were never the sole repository for my pictures or files, I always back those up locally on portable hard drives. 

Their arbitrary change in the Terms of Service came with no warning or lead time. Members were notified retroactively after the fact. Which in itself is fine, but when they then leave you no way to access your content unless you pay is to me unethical. They should have provided a heads up and a period of time where users could either get their accounts into compliance or otherwise make arrangements. As I say legal, but unethical.


----------



## stona (Jul 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Their arbitrary change in the Terms of Service came with no warning or lead time. Members were notified retroactively after the fact. Which in itself is fine, .



I don't think that is fine at all and judging by the reaction on the internet not many others (apart from Photobucket's management) do either. The only notice the company gave was a note published on 26th June advising users to "take a moment to review our updated terms and policies". Not good enough.

Hopefully, not too many will pay what can only be described as a ransom. There is no way of knowing whether Photobucket will still be in business a month or so down the line, you may well be throwing your money away, paying for a service which will not be provided.

I travel for work quite a bit and in order to access British TV services like the BBC iplayer I use a VPN. I had a very good service for many years from a company called iPortal. Before my last monthly subscription I received a very nice email, thanking me for my business and explaining that at the end of the following month the service would be terminated, the company could not compete with bigger international services and was calling it a day. This courtesy allowed me more than a month to research and sort out an alternative arrangement. I did not feel ripped off or held to ransom, in fact I felt sorry that the company felt that it was unable to continue to provide what had been an excellent service. That's the way to do business.
Photobucket has an email address for every subscriber, yet couldn't be bothered to make one email shot to inform of the coming changes? Pathetic. I think you Americans call this sort of business model 'sharp practice' 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 4, 2017)

My answer was poorly worded, what they did was not fine in my book either. What I meant was it was fine for them to change the terms of service, it is their business and right. But the _*way*_ they went about it was not at all fine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2017)

I backup across a variety of sources but most of my pictures are all cloud stored in various places. I do need more reliable offline backup still but that is a work in process :/


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2017)

I have got a NAS for my own cloud storage. Also I have 1TB storage at stack/transip located in Amsterdam. That's enough for now 8)


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 5, 2017)

Photobucket has attracted the attention it deserves:

Comment: Photobucket’s ‘ransom demand’ illustrates the perils of relying on free services
Amazon and eBay images broken by Photobucket's 'ransom demand' - BBC News
Photobucket accused of blackmail after quietly requiring users to pay $400 a year to hotlink

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just finished transferring my PB schtuff to my laptop. The pics were easy, click download album and it shows up as a zip file. The videos....well.... they have to be downloaded separately. Thankfully I stopped using the site once one of my pics here showed up as not found. My Personal Album suffered the loss of a few videos so I'll go back to the beginning, edit in the problem and post them again. Next up is to delete my account but first, contact PB and leave them a very brief message, the second word being "OFF"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Getting the poor publicity it deserves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2017)

Odd......can't contact customer support............

EDIT: for those wanting to contact PB and offer words...pissedconsumer.com

Photobucket Customer Service Phone Number, Address, Email


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2017)

I think PB just committed "suicide". I don't see them recovering from this mistake as too many users are now bolting from there.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 5, 2017)

I truly hope so, if they pull this off with an intact customer base it will encourage others to follow the same path. But sadly I think that is exactly where it is headed. Imgur recently announced an upcoming change but no specifics, and Flickr via Yahoo is also apparently planning on a different path to monetization. My guess is ad revenue is tapped out.


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2017)

If ad revenues are tapped out, those of us without the income to pay are tapped out and shut out as well.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 5, 2017)

I agree, I am switching to OneDrive from Microsoft and Google Drive from Google. Both still have free versions that are sizable.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just got a message from Gmail, 

* Address not found *
Your message wasn't delivered to *[email protected]* because the address couldn't be found. Check for typos or unnecessary spaces and try again.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow! That speaks volumes!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2017)

PB worth, keep in mind that there are several of these sites and all are different. Google this sites worth and you will see as well

http://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/photobucket.com/


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 5, 2017)

If accurate, I would love to see those figures 30 days from now! I am hoping that the way they made this change is going to cost them dearly!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2017)

Well this is awesome. In Post#51 you can see the gmail reply saying PB couldn't be reached. I just received this email from PB and this is the only time they answered my email. You can see the title of my email to PB at the top and the contents of my email to PB at the bottom safely censored out...





​....I deleted my account 3 days ago


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 8, 2017)

That is just sad, and truly shows how much they do not care about customers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Certainly seems to be that way. Big mistake...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2017)

As we say in Sweden, sent ska syndaren vakna....or, when photobucket wakes up, it'll be too late for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2017)

Certainly. Although that being said it hasn't affect my sig yet...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 10, 2017)

If you are on some form of paid subscription it will not affect you until your renewal takes affect. By law they cannot change the terms during the period only when it renews.


----------



## stona (Jul 11, 2017)

Photobucket will only go under if the owner allows it to. Fox had deep pockets, but it was sold on a few years ago to a company called Ontela and we may be about to find out how deep its pockets are 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 11, 2017)

I understand their decision to increase revenue and control their bandwidth etc, what I am having trouble with is the rather arbitrary way they did it. A longer grace period would be have been nice to allow some chance of a controlled change on the part of users

However, now that they have done so what will drive the success and or failure will be how many people pony up the big money to keep 3rd party links alive. If enough do then I would expect others like Imgur and Flickr and Smugmug to follow suit and raise their prices accordingly for similar services. After all the big money only comes into play if you want to keep the 3rd party links alive. As far as being an image hosting site where others can go look at your pictures very little has changed other than lowering the amount of "free" space.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah that would of been best. That being said I'm on a free account and it hasn't affected me as my sig is still showing (at least for me) so who knows...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2017)

You could use the clipping tool and save it to your comp just in case.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 11, 2017)

True, because every day more users that thought they were fine are finding out it was just a delay getting to them.


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2017)

I pretty much have nothing in Pootbucket so I've stopped trying access my old account.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> You could use the clipping tool and save it to your comp just in case.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377885​


Its already saved on my HDD (as the Photoshop file I made it with) just haven't re-uploaded it anywhere yet...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 13, 2017)

I see Photobucket finally caught up with you!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2017)

Indeed and I can't seem to change my signature here to sort it. It's already sorted with being uploaded elsewhere just can't change it :/


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 13, 2017)

That's odd? Not sure why you could not edit it?


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2017)

Who needs Poot Bucket now any way?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

For sure,I don't....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

I have no option anywhere in my preferences or options to edit signatures...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

Hugh, try to move the mouse cursor over the icon with your avatar at the top bar on right. There should pop-up a menu with option Signature. Click it and you should access the editing window with your current signature seen.Switch to the Basic editor and edit the URL address pasting the one for the new siggy. Then hit the Save button below.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 14, 2017)

On the left side after selecting your account should be this?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't have it. Otherwise I'd of done it by now...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

Click the Personal Details and scroll down to the Settings section on left. There should be the Signature one.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 14, 2017)

Actually click on your name in the top bar, what you are seeing is the profile page dropdown, but if you click on your picture NOT the link it should get you there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope, even on the profile page I don't have it...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 14, 2017)

That is truly weird it looks like you are in the right place, could it be different for you because you are an admin?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

It should be accessible for all, especially Admin or Mods. Sending PM.


----------



## stona (Jul 18, 2017)

From an interview in the Denver Post with John Corpus, Photobucket CEO.

_“There is no way to make 100 million global people happy...It wasn’t an easy decision. When we look at the community we’ve built, which is a great community, we want to make sure we have a sustained path to profitability so that we can continue to take care of this community for years to come..."_

He also claims to have seen

_“our revenue double since we’ve launched this initiative.”_

It seems there are enough desperate people out there to fall for Photobucket's ransom demand. I suppose at nearly $400 a month it doesn't need that many mugs for the company to increase its revenue. Many more will have terminated their account and sought a cheaper option, and there are several. Like me they will be feeling that they've been had in a cynical manoeuvre by the company.

From the article.

"Was the customer backlash expected?
Corpus paused. For 12 seconds.
_“No,”_ he finally said." 

Really?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 18, 2017)

I suspect a fair number of those who ponied up the ransom did so only until they can make a controlled transition to another method. News organizations and others with literally thousands of images shared. So while PhotoBucket may see a short term revenue rise, I doubt it will last or be long term. A year from now as those high dollar subscriptions fail to renew I think we will see PhotoBucket either be acquired or fold.


----------



## stona (Jul 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> A year from now as those high dollar subscriptions fail to renew I think we will see PhotoBucket either be acquired or fold.



I hope so 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2017)

John Corpus can go soak a cork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> A year from now as those high dollar subscriptions fail to renew I think we will see PhotoBucket either be acquired or fold.



Almost certainly what will happen given the backlash if not before that point.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2017)

I want a front row seat, when they realise that they've made a c*nt of themselves!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 22, 2017)

I think we will all get one! When (not if) they melt down it will be very public. There is already a distinct drop off in web traffic to their site. Take a look here: https://www.semrush.com/info/photobucket.com?db=us and I suspect this will continue. There is no good way that I am aware of to measure user loss yet, but I suspect it is climbing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yip....it's climbing as it's falling drastically!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2017)

Undoubtably...


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 29, 2017)

Currently Implementing a fix to convert photobucket links to attachments. To avoid seeing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 1, 2017)

Most linked images should be attachments now. So photobucket issues should be ok. Let me know if you find any images that still have issues


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2017)

10-4 and thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 2, 2017)

Cool, Thank you Horse


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2017)

Much appreciated.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Got an email from these....characters, today!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2018)

.....but wait....there's more. Sounds like they are starting to get desperate Jan.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2018)

It's time to think about visiting a job centre by the PB management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Suits them well says I....


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2018)

It certainly has decimated a lot of sites, particularly those that rely on photos for the story.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yip....really annoying when looking for older reviews and all you get is, that & #@%*#@& thing instead for pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2018)

That traffic rating shows how popular they've become...


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well the initials PB will now mean Poor B*st*rds. I have no money so they will" have to accept a cactus in the butt" as per my answering machine message.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm glad the site has pulled as much of the photobucket content and made it local.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2018)

Got another, the same email, from Photobucket again....this time I replied:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)

A drowning man will clutch at a straw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yip....so they say my friend!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2018)

Pretty wordy response Jan. Mine started with F and end in F and then the imbeciles send me a letter asking if everything got resolved to my liking

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2018)

To which you replied....did it f..k!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

I didn't know Jan knew so many words!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Not without a dictionary!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

You actually know what one of those is ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Eeerrrrmmmmm.....nooo?


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2018)

Jan probably has a copy of Roget's thesaurus as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2018)

Damn!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2018)

I didn't realise he could read so...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got the same email again yesterday, this time though....I just deleted it!

I'm wondering if Photobucket, do you think that they're sweating right now?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Still saying ... the photobucket site stinks and causes nothing but troubles.
> 
> Not Jan only. I have noticed John and a couple of other guys here who store their pics there too.


Wurger, I think that it is an advert or something like that!!!
Cause I don't use that site, but have seen that ad several hundred times!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)

Do you mean the image?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Do you mean the image?
> 
> View attachment 481322


Yes.

also recieved several emails from PB and several other photo sharing sites!!!

I've deleted them all!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Yes. also recieved several emails from PB and several other photo sharing sites!!!
> I've deleted them all!!!



Yep it can be considered the advert. However it means a pic isn't publicly available. But in my opinion, it's a rabble only.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Yep it can be considered the advert. However it means a pic isn't publicly available. But in my opinion, it's a rabble only.


God bless Paul (Pavel, in Russian, of course) Durov!!!
It's free and has unlimited space!!!

If any one here has Telegram, It's good to save your photos there!!!
No money! and your photos will be there till you delete them.
Just it doesn't have "Editor".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2018)

Photobucket restores photos "taken hostage," hopes to lure back customers with cheaper plans after last year's $399 debacle


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)

I like the photobucket stinky jokes..


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2018)

Photo-f!ck it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (May 30, 2018)

Photo shove it


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2018)

Can't see the reason, or need, for an 'outside' photo storage site, when the computer already has one, totally controlled by the owner / user, and totally free with access at any time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2018)

Agreed Terry. Doing some very rough math, a 2 terabyte external hard-drive will hold about 4 *million * photos. That's an awful lot of selfies for 8.99$ a month


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2018)

Many use this kind of hosting as a backup and a means to share pictures with others around the world.
A backup on the same location is not really a backup.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2018)

Flickr isn't too bad, but you only get so much storage for free - ImageShack used to be a great sharing site, but they went the way of premium service only long before PhotoBucket did.

And these sites are (or were) great for sharing images on sites where direct uploading was not an option. But a person should never rely on these sites as a means to store photos, even if they are on vacation.

Personal media (hard drives, memory cards, etc.) are very affordable and much more reliable than some server off in cyberspace...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Personal media (hard drives, memory cards, etc.) are very affordable and much more reliable than some server off in cyberspace...


I tend to disagree here. Well actually you're right when you are talking about these free sites.

Still, a backup in the same house on an external disk is not a backup. When your house is on fire, you still loose everything and harddrives are notoriously unreliable for data loss, not to speak of memory cards which are even worse. Cloud storage however uses distributed storage which is virtual unbreakable. Especially when they are distributed globally like Amazon's. So it does make sense to store your data with a party you trust if data is important to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2018)

However, how many times have we seen cameras recovered from the ocean and the owners found from the photos on the SD card?
There's quite a few examples, such as this:
Camera lost at sea returned with the help of social networking 

I've had issues with Apple's icloud - plus they offer a free 5GB storage limit (which gets maxed with system backups, apps and all sorts of garbage, not including photos) and you have to pay for additional space. As it stands, I keep all my photos archived on duplicate external drives that get updated (or used to, when I was still taking photos) and one is at the computer and can be removed from the computer at a moment's notice, the other is stored in a fireproof safe. I've had one drive fail a few years back and Seagate recovered the data and all is right with the world


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2018)

Here at work at least 1 HD fails per week  Thumbdrives fail by the dozen, which is similar memory as an SD card. Also an SD card fails after a certain amount of writes to it. I don't trust flash memory. At work we backup to the cloud.

But I myself at home also don't backup to the cloud. I've got a NAS that collects all backups of all devices im my house. So when I do a backup of my laptop, it rsyncs to the NAS. This NAS rsyncs over the internet to a NAS that a friend of mine has. There, the backups are stored encrypted there and I store his backups encrypted on mine. I think that's more than most private persons do. So in order to loose data at least 5 HD's have to fail, (the 2 in my NAS in RAID, the 2 in my friend's NAS in RAID and the laptop HD to begin with, so I'm pretty safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm backed variously on the cloud and offline but still need to invest in a NAS system. That's the next purchase I think.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2018)

Never heard of NAS Marcel. Are there any extra fees after purchasing?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Never heard of NAS Marcel. Are there any extra fees after purchasing?


There are not for the most part. Essentially it's a hard drive box attached to the network that you can access from anywhere (depending on system). 

Network-attached storage - Wikipedia


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks Hugh. The next question, and remember, this is me we are talking about. Are they easy to operate?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2018)

They are not really difficult to operate . Almost everything is done through a website. But I guess you will have to understand some basic technical principles of networking .


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2018)

....well that leaves me out


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2018)

Why Geo? It's not hard to understand. You only need to know that computers have ip addresses and that services talk through ports .


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm sure I can muddle through it. Who can see what's stored on it, not that I have anything illegal or dodgy. It's just that I don't need anyone else to delete or add to without my knowledge. I was looking at this one though I can't see (or maybe understand) the storage capacity. I don't have a lot on my external hard drive, maybe 300GB

WD My Cloud EX2 Ultra Diskless Network Attached Storage (WDBVBZ0000NCH-NESN)


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2018)

Hmm, there are mixed reviews on that one. I would go with one of the established brands, wither QNAP or synology. 

So who can access it depends on your settings. You can close it completely, so you can only access it when you are in your own network. That's the safest. You can also open up port 443 to the world and buy a good https certificate (or use 'Let's encrypt' which is free) and you can use it as a cloud everywere. The last option will open up your NAS to the outside world, so you'll have to make sure you update in time, so any security leaks are fixed before the become a problem.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you Marcel


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2018)

My brain hurts again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## MiTasol (Jun 3, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> My brain hurts again.



Amen to that


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2018)

I’ve been looking/thinking about one for a year and I’m still no closer to actually doing it. Meanwhile the amount of data needing the NAS keeps on increasing...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> I’ve been looking/thinking about one for a year and I’m still no closer to actually doing it. Meanwhile the amount of data needing the NAS keeps on increasing...



I've had a Seagate Black Armor NAS setup for a while now, but I've yet to make the time to get it setup and configured!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I think I've narrow it down to this one...Synology DiskStation DS218j SAN/NAS Storage System


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2018)

That looks good, does it come with harddisks?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not sure Marcel. I can only get it online so I'll have to fire off an email


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2018)

I think you still need to buy two harddisks. As you don't really need speed but more reliability I suggest you buy old spinning disks instead of solid state drives. Buy two exactly the same disks, put them both in the machine and set the configuration in the software in RAID 1. So you'll always have 2 copies of your files.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2018)

This still has fly by the Vice-admiral in charge of everything I do, of course


----------

